# What did you name your reptiles?



## lizardjasper (Jan 14, 2013)

Wondering what most people name their pet reptiles?

Mine are:
4 C Beardies - Jasper, Diego, Cricket and PeterPan
2 E Beardies - Pepsi and Schweps
1 E Water Dragon - Mr. T.Rex
2 Bluetongues - Buffy and Leelo

What do you have and what did you call them?


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 14, 2013)

bhp- Azzi 
Darwin Carpet- Sweetie
Alb Darwin carpet- Ess
File snake- X


----------



## sniffmylizard (Jan 14, 2013)

Central Beardie - George and Snotty Ringhole
Varanus Baritji Male - Neville Female - Gin
Varanus Panoptes - Nilly
Varanus Acanthurus Male - Malakai Female - Kia
Coastal - Earl
Bredli - Twigs
RSP - TBA


----------



## sharky (Jan 14, 2013)

Eastern Bearded Dragons: Beardie & Dragon (RIP Dragon )
Spotted: Jasper
Jungle: Amazon
Bredli: Voodoo


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Beardies - Boo, Chubby, Daisy, Hera, Faa, Kyro, Kaida, Sabrina, Larry, new girl, other new girl (new girls are still waiting for suitable names)
Shingles - Bubby, Rex, Snoozy, Odie
Bredli - Loki, Yani, Yindi
Jungles - Nut, Ra
Darwins - Lua, Lily, Lrrr
Diamonds - Bella, Bandit
Amyae - Norbu, Nyoko, Jade, Jasper, Son of Nyoko (after that i started naming them after people i bought them off)

its getting hard finding new names,.......


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jan 14, 2013)

central beardie: Sydney
eastern water skink: Racer cause hes flighty and fast
2 tree frogs: Skittles (female), JuJu (male)
2 leaf-tailed geckos: Mojo, Leafy
flinders ranges scorpion: Sting
3 dtella geckos: B1, B2 and Stripe
i Know this dosent count but
2 Gold Fish: Buster And Megamind cause hes one of thos brain fish
Pepper Bristle Nose Catfish: Pepe


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't normally name mine. But some I have are

Spotty: Walker, Texas ranger aka the enemy of righteousness
Childrens: Wheels
Albino Darwin: Allan (was named when I bought it, turned out to be an Arlene not an Allan)
Beardies: William Shatner the third and Penelope J Megadeth(died a week or two ago)

I normally don't name my reptiles but sometimes I can't help it.


----------



## Mitella (Jan 14, 2013)

Jungle- bumbles
Spotted- benda
Black-head- raptor
Coastal- trixie
And the 18 blue tongues all had names when we sold them all but 1. (3 died)


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jan 14, 2013)

leseurs velvet gecko- the gecko 1
northern velvet gecko- the gecko 2
smooth knob tailed gecko- the gecko 3






:lol: just kidding


----------



## Skippii (Jan 14, 2013)

Cape York Carpet - Floyd
Water Python - Sierra


----------



## MathewB (Jan 14, 2013)

5 Cunningham's Skinks - Colin the Cunningham (male), Big One (yearling), You bloody lizard (female), 2 as of yet nameless yearlings

1 Eastern Blue-tongue- Bluey, Larrican, Galah, Oi


----------



## Umbral (Jan 14, 2013)

Womas: wodger and woxanne the buwwowing womas
Stimmies: thteve and thally
darwins: Charlie and hugh
pygmie beardies: kinky and cuffs
Gillens: big one and small one lol


----------



## jbest (Jan 14, 2013)

womas are ivy, bandit and sadie
coastal sansa
rsp's shield, rogue and fang


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 14, 2013)

Yearling Children's python at home - Sebastian
Adult children's python at work - Simon


----------



## saintanger (Jan 14, 2013)

way to many to name

but some of my favourites are

darwins, alby, hetty, hypo
woma hunter
coastals curus and noname
childreni caramelo and princess
central beardies sunny, agro, shorty, boss, rocky
amyae erky and perky
blue tongue bluey
diamond fangs
water pythons killer, bipolar, skitzo lol names suit them
angle headed dragons marvin and hope
jungle snappy
spotted python spot


----------



## miss_mosher (Jan 14, 2013)

Dog: Chivas Regal
Spotted Python: Breezer. 
Beardie: Cointreau. 

There has also been Tuffy the turtle, cuddles the croc, George the boxer


----------



## zoe87 (Jan 14, 2013)

Getting a yearling Murray Darling in two weeks and his name is going to be Hisskers. 
As in cats have whiskers so its Hisskers.


----------



## Madders (Jan 14, 2013)

Pair of darwins: Alphonso and Lucretsia
100% het Darwin male: Charles (Darwin?? Lol) 
Coastal females: Illithiya, Niobe and Aphrodite (aph) 
Lol
Rats are tuff, sugar and sammy
Mice are badger, freckle and mono(chromatic) lol 
Dog is drake.


----------



## Hedge182 (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my first Bredli female named her slinky!


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 14, 2013)

Spotted - Sunday
RSP - Chanel
Water Python - Spirit
Coastal - Salem
MD - Saxon

and another baby spotted on the way who will be either Dexter or Saffron depending on it's sex.


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 14, 2013)

Hognoses: Charlie and Rosey
Corn: Rufus
Boa: Monty
Mexican Black Kings: George and Weezie
JCP: Lucy
Woma: Baz
BRB: Lola
Royals: Eww and Stevie
Grey Rat: Nameless as of now


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

Here goes:
Albino Darwin - Khaleesi
Hets- Smij and the stripey one
Womas - Squiggle and Giggle
Spotted pythons - Cloak (RIP girl) and Dagger
Eastern Water Dragons - Villain and Rogue
Gippsland Water Dragons - unnamed 
Central Netted Dragons - Asterix and Obelix
Green phase Brown Tree Frogs - Fee, Fi, Fo, Fum
Beardies - Ghidorah, Ginchyo and unnamed juvie
Gammon Ranges Carpets - unnamed
Rough scaled pythons - unnamed
Boyds - unnamed
Angleheads - unnamed
Magnificent Tree Frogs - Unnamed
Bredlis - Rabbit and unnamed
Thicky - unnamed
Bynoes - unnamed
Marbled geckos - unnamed
Shingleback - Catdog
Melanistic blur tongue and het - unnamed
Blotchy - unnamed
Golden tailed gecko - unnamed
Diamond python juvie - unnamed


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 15, 2013)

hmm
5 cunningham skinks - Fiona, everyone else is just "All the others are named due to their usual behaviors
2 blotched blue tongues - male bluey, female bluey
1 eastern blue tongue - eastern blue tongue
beardies - fat beardie, little beardie, sick beardie 

Yes i have unimaginative names as they're mostly outside animals..


----------



## Snapped (Jan 15, 2013)

Murray Darling - Monster
(on order) RSP pair - Gomez & Morticia


----------



## Stimm (Jan 15, 2013)

Wheatbelt Stimson: Bart
B&W Jungle: Col'n
RSP's: (on order) no names yet


----------



## spida_0000 (Jan 15, 2013)

Olive- Striker
Albino Darwin- Shaw
Prossie- Pierre
Coastal- Crank
Water dragons- Nessy and Falcor

My favourite name out of all my animals though is Jebus my cat

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## junglelover01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Albino Darwin female Eve, jungle python named Steve, coastal female named sabo and a bluey and beardy named jabba and yoda


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 15, 2013)

Geckos are as follows
M1, F1, M2, F2 etc. etc.


----------



## JosPythons (Jan 15, 2013)

Coastal - Cleo
Jungle - Cuddles
Spotted - Sammi
Darwin - Jake

And my BHP was Bella - I no longer have her


----------



## Levold (Jan 15, 2013)

Bredli..... Iorveth
WA bhp....Bertha
Eastern bluey. ... her
Botched bluey.... him

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 15, 2013)

2 Male Coastals - Monty & Snappy
1 Male Stimsons - Pingu
1 Male Diamond - Onyx
1 x Male Black Feral Cat - Ozzy (Literally was a feral kitten)
1 x Male giner feral cat - Jack (was also a feral we saved)
2 x Male Rats - Bowie & Ringo (my little studs)
4 x Female Rats - Nelly, Cordelia, Ziggy & Stardust

Plus a multitude of baby rats, no names as for food purposes, several fish I think the kids did name them, not really sure just little neons. Plus we have various wildlife from the mountains that seem to wander into our yard dingos, kooka's, maggies, owls etc  I haven't named those yet.


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 15, 2013)

2 dogs Zane & Missy 1 cat Bella 1 Bredli Smiley 2 spotteds Morticia & Gomez 2 blue tongues Pugsley & Wednesday 2 bearded dragons Storm & Phoenix 2 turtles Milo & Quick oh [email protected]$& i forgot my most beautiful common tree snake ELVIRA...LOL


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 15, 2013)

My Beardie Draco,or Drake for short, and my python Dark Angel.
Than there the cats my boyfriend named Precious, Scratch and Muffins. If i wasnt his gf he would probably be like the crazy cat lady from the simpsons


----------



## iHerp (Jan 15, 2013)

CBD - Mini
CBD - Spaz 
Caramel Childrens Python - Pheonix


----------



## clairmont (Jan 15, 2013)

Tennant Creek Stimson- Mugatu
Dainty tree frog- Slimey II 
Aussie Bulldog- Harry
Simease Fighting fish- Aries
Goldfish- Humongour, Race Car, Rainbow, White Tip, Goldilocks & Commet


----------



## ubermensch (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pokemon*
So far I have only two (The Diamond - Dratini, and the Striped Coastal - Snorlax)
But I have plans for Dragons and Turtles and _so. many. pokemon._


----------



## Stuart (Jan 15, 2013)

The Olive
The Jungle
The BHPs 
The Children
The Stimson
The Night Tigers
The Darwins

My wife on the other hand has named them odd names like Scarlett, Skittles, Huey, Duey & Louey, Bart, Tigger, Jafar. At least when I got to name 2 of them I got Olive (The Olive) and George (The Bluetongue)


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 15, 2013)

I named my female blonde spotted- Cleo
And the 2 albino's im hoping to get this year will be Axl and Rose.

Ps- i dont actually call my snakes by their names, i just call them snake or it, the names are just there for unknown reasons.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 15, 2013)

Costal - Tails
Bredli - Jaws

Thats what you get for letting your nine year old name you pets.


----------



## ouroboros (Jan 15, 2013)

My pets have a fairy tale theme for their names. 

Aurora Moriela Bredli and Lumiere Pagoda


----------



## Snowman (Jan 15, 2013)

I like to be imaginative with names. So my hatchies get:
#1
#2
#3
#4
#5
#6
#7
and so on.....


----------



## Morgieo (Jan 15, 2013)

Bredli - Spade.....
D/Python - Cosmo (Named by my partner)
Bugs - Way to many to name... Stick, Sticky, Sticket, Twig, Twiggy... or something of that nature...


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 15, 2013)

In the past I had a collection with Dragon Ball Z names, these days I only have 3.
Cranky Stark my Bredli
Tig my Beardie
and my new addition Darwin Carpet Crixus


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 15, 2013)

shinglebacks- winter and quagmire:lol:
perons tree frogs- finn and jake...

i know they aren't reptiles but...
princess parrots- prince alexander, princess alaxandra, alexandria, alex, crescent and charlie
cockateils- sunny and snowy
quaker- emerald
scarlet chested parrots- the scarlets(they dont have a name)
moodle- max
milky- sandy

ones i want
bhp-matchstick
woma- amber or topaz
childrens-???
gtp-?minty, peppermint??
olive if i got one-olivia
boydes forest dragon-???
eastern water dragon-i had a name but i forgot:facepalm:splash???

palm cockatoo- indigo


----------



## reb01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Theres no point in naming all the names...NONE of them have listened to me!!!! I may as well talk to myself..Not even one of them will sit-come when spoken too..


----------



## Umbral (Jan 15, 2013)

I decided on a name for my sandy last night (when I get it.). It will be measured in inches and the number will be its name e.g. 17.... My 17 inch monitor lol


----------



## Damian (Jan 15, 2013)

Spotted- Sseethr (see-thir)


----------



## Kurto (Jan 15, 2013)

I've heard through the grape vine that most jag sibs are named Freezer!


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 15, 2013)

2 Eastern blueys, lucky and bluey
1 blotched, blotchy
1 e water dragon, drac
1 knob tailed, googles


----------



## Flexxx (Jan 16, 2013)

Carpets: monty, skittles, boof
Stimpsons: ren, stimpy
Womas: bandit, hannibal
Bhps: rowdy, ballistic, kevin
Dogs: tank, dozer, chopper
Bull: big mac


----------



## crikeymate (Jan 16, 2013)

My Bredli is called Sheldon. Big fan of "THE BIG BANG THEORY"


----------



## BIGBANG (Jan 16, 2013)

Diamond is Pearl
Bredli are Lino and Vinyl
BHP that is on is way is yet to be named


----------



## ddammitt (Jan 19, 2013)

Woma: Gordon Ramsayi 
Childreni: Monty (Python)
Stimson: Bart Stimson
Blonde Mac: George


----------



## sharky (Jan 19, 2013)

New Beardie: Freya


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 20, 2013)

beardies, gary, mingy, ginger, stripey,(c word) face
womas, peanut, the dude or bitey, wombat, ezmay
darwin, mongrel
gtp, green machine


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 20, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> Wondering what most people name their pet reptiles?
> 
> Mine are:
> 4 C Beardies - Jasper, Diego, Cricket and PeterPan
> ...



Add to that 4 shinglebacks - Coco, Cadbury, Cuddles and Caramello


----------



## damian83 (Jan 20, 2013)

3 cbd. Piper, gracie and Zuma 
1 Bluie... blue
2 hypo coastals.. anna (conda) and calvin 
1 Children's. Jasper

- - - Updated - - -

Hopefully a jag coastal soon possible call her rogue

- - - Updated - - -



Morgieo said:


> Bredli - Spade.....



No pun intended???


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 20, 2013)

Snakes: Nake, Kana and Tiny. Beardie: Bruce. Frog: Lola.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine have animated character names

- male windorah stim- koda- brother bear
- female windorah stim - stella - the stroppy skunk from over the hedge
- female windorah stim- tarni- short for vitarni, one of the bad lions in the lion king that turned good
-male proserpine coastal - diego - saber from ice agee
- female proserpine - natiri - avatar
- central beardie- chomper, the baby Trex from the land before time series

Future
- pascal the RHD woma - from Tangled- the realy cute chameleon with attitude
Possible also squishy and squirt from finding nemo


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 20, 2013)

stimson is called Baby he is a sooky baby

spotted is Amber because of her eyes

male albino darwin is going to be Bino

and female het is going to be called hetti  unless i change my mind lol

Cathy


----------



## someday (Jan 20, 2013)

Coastal - Cuddles
BHP - Shakera
Olive - Olivea
Waters - Mr & Mrs Grumpy 
Womas - "still deciding"
EWD - Alex


----------



## bigloz72 (Jan 20, 2013)

mss: Matilda


----------



## jwhi3526 (Jan 20, 2013)

My woma is called 'Dante the Racist Python' (mighty boosh reference)


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 20, 2013)

1 2 3 4 and 5


----------



## roobars (Jan 20, 2013)

Womas - Bonita, Encarnizado
Stimi's - Puff, scratch, tickles
Coastal - Toffee
MD - Boris


----------



## butters (Jan 20, 2013)

I never name reptiles but my kids always do

Green tree snake - ribbon
rough scaled python - chocolate rough
turtles 1 snake neck and 1 Brisbane river - frank and bob
amyae- spike
gillens monitor - gill
levis - 99 and gobubu
hosmers - speed, Thelma and sparky
spotteds- strike and delilah
marsh snake - swampie
whip snakes - stock and bull ( never matter ones a female)

There are a lot more but I can't remember what they have named them all. Sometimes it changes when they forget what they called it in the first place.


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Jan 20, 2013)

Naming and talking to Reptiles is simply madness.


----------



## underbelly (Jan 20, 2013)

BHP - Abu
Coastal - Jake
Bredli - Mr. Bredli
Childrens - Houdini


----------



## Eamon (Jan 20, 2013)

SAHD's-twiggy (male) Ruby (female)
sugar glider- momo
any one got ideas for a thick tailed gecko?


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 20, 2013)

Coastal- Lilly the Lazy. Due to te obvious. She is the laziest snake I have EVER seen.


----------



## Ryderthefrog (Jan 21, 2013)

2 coastals: tiger & jessy


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 21, 2013)

Badsville said:


> 1 2 3 4 and 5



What about dandelion?


----------



## zeke (Jan 21, 2013)

Woma -worm
2 bhp's - naga and Pandora 
spotted python - llucifer 
bredli - Charlie 
rough-scale -scales 
albino Darwin - albi 
3 coastals - borris , bazza and the little one 
short neck turtle - skitzo


----------



## harlemrain (Jan 21, 2013)

Coastal - Swarly (reference from How I Met Your Mother FYI)
Jungle - Keily


----------



## n3xia (Jan 21, 2013)

Childreni: Salazar, after Salazar Slytherin - a Harry Potter character who founded the Slytherin school house and speaks parseltongue (snake language). Apparently there was also a Portugese dictator by the same name :S
Murray Darling: Millicent or Millie for short. Another (non-evil) Harry Potter character in the Slytherin house.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for naming your lizard after me ! 

I don't have any reptiles yet, but I want to name my future Children's Python Rigor Morris. Morris for short.


----------



## brierleys_girl (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a Bredli: Ernie.


----------



## JrFear (Jan 21, 2013)

MDs - murray & darling 
Stimsons - stimmy, alice & spring
Bredli - hypo & normal
levis - boy & girl

the 16 MD hatchies are named 1 thru to 16

alot of thought went into these names!


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 21, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> Naming and talking to Reptiles is simply madness.



Yes a bit like children ,they never listen and certainly never come when called but in this day and age we must label everything 
SO WHY NOT !!!!!


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Jan 21, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Yes a bit like children ,they never listen and certainly never come when called but in this day and age we must label everything
> SO WHY NOT !!!!!



Ah children and we can't even move them on in 6 months if they don't colour up. I guise this is why we need a quality Adult female to start with, but people still insist on getting poor quality specimens, flooding the Sydney market with average looking animals  qld has some good stock iv seen, especially the Gold coast. Might consider nameing if I have to go interstate....


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 21, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> What about dandelion?



Haha well that was before they were given real names


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 22, 2013)

Just named my new Diamond Python juvenile Coal


----------



## christopherR (Jan 22, 2013)

Woma - Pete
Jungle Carpet - Scarlett
Darwin Carpet - Dave


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 22, 2013)

SAHD101 said:


> SAHD's-twiggy (male) Ruby (female)
> sugar glider- momo
> any one got ideas for a thick tailed gecko?



Thumper


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 22, 2013)

Male WA Woma - Mercury
Female WA Woma - Venus
Female WA Woma - Aphrodite
Male Central beardie - Jake
Male Albino Darwin -Casper
Female Albino Darwin - Cleopatra
Female Albino Darwin - Seraph


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 23, 2013)

100%het albinodarwin = B face she is evil lol
No name for albinodarwin male :'( thinking maybe fluffy

Cathy


----------



## nervous (Jan 23, 2013)

male bredl = the male bredl
female bredl = the female bredl

male darwin = the male darwin
female darwin = the female darwin

jag = the jag

the blue on the other hand was named by my wife as he was more for the kids his name is Monty.


----------



## reb01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I call my jungles Satan however they dont listen..when they bite me i tell-ask them to let go..but they dont listen..One of them was roaming the cage making noises with the hide etc..i said quieten down..she didnt listen to me..WHY dont they listening to me when i talk to them..lol..


----------



## inkaddict (Jan 23, 2013)

BHP - Pete
Water Python - Steve 
Night Tiger - Tyra 
Lace Monitor - Kev


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 23, 2013)

[Coastal - Cinaman] [Spotty - Safron (here shortly)] [Spotty - Jasmin (here shortly)]


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 23, 2013)

MD - Bambi
SR Tiger JCP - Cuddles
Blond Mac - Sharon/Shazza
2 Turtles - Giggle & Hoot


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 23, 2013)

GellyAmbert said:


> MD - Bambi
> SR Tiger JCP - Cuddles
> Blond Mac - Sharon/Shazza
> 2 Turtles - Giggle & Hoot



Lol you have young children don't you??? My kids love Giggle & Hoot


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 24, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> Lol you have young children don't you??? My kids love Giggle & Hoot



lol... yeh I do.. I dont really know what Giggle & Hoot's all about but I always hear the song in the background.... n then find myself singing it half an hour or so later...


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 24, 2013)

GellyAmbert said:


> lol... yeh I do.. I dont really know what Giggle & Hoot's all about but I always hear the song in the background.... n then find myself singing it half an hour or so later...


its been a big day for this little owl... gets stuck in my head hahahah


----------



## Spiral-Python (Jan 25, 2013)

My first ever herp, a common backyard blue tongue was named by my mum after she fell over it. I was 7 and lizard lived in my bedroom without parental approval. It was named "Jesus Christ", and thus it remained( but later with parental knowledge and a proper enclosure) until I was about 12, until my sister's evil cat discovered it. Sadly JC was not resurrected. 
Many of my herps went unnamed, but I have had Boris and Natasha, shingle backs; pinkie, violet, and (sadly deceased) narnie, blueys named by my children; and my darling mac, is Spiral. And she comes out on adventures in a specially made pouch, with a spiral motif embroidered on it!


----------



## Kraft (Jan 25, 2013)

Jungle- Israel Jungle jag- sirus


----------



## spotlight (Jan 25, 2013)

I named my inland taipan after my ex wife


----------



## Ausage (Jan 26, 2013)

*Turtles*

2.1.0 Red Eared Sliders (_Trachemys scripta elegans_) - *Piper*, *Sebastian* and *Goldie* (albino - see my avatar)
1.0.0 Southern Painted Turtle (_Chrysemys dorsalis_) - *Peppi* (after Pepi le Pieu because of his back stripe)
1.0.0 False Map Turtle (_Graptemys pseudogeographica pseudogeographica_) - *Kyro*
1.0.3 Three-striped Mud Turtles (_Kinosternon baurii_) - *Coal* (because he was exceptionally dark) and *Tic*, *Tac* and *Toe*
1.0.0 Mississippi Mud Turtle (_Kinosternon subrubrum hippocrepis_) - *Puddles* (where the species is typically found)
1.0.0 Northern Diamondback Terrapin (_Malaclemys terrapin terrapin_) - *Raider* (already named when we adopted him)
1.2.0 Reeves Turtles (_Mauremys reevesii)_ - *Taylor*, (the only one with a full tale), *Annabelle*, *Walnut* (kind of looks like one)
1.0.0 Chinese Golden Thread Turtle (_Mauremys sinensis)_ - *Pinstripe* (for the stripes on his neck).
0.1.0 Asian Yellow Pond Turtle (_Mauremys mutica mutica_) - *Napoleanne*
1.0.0 Asian Leaf Turtle (_Cyclemys sp_.) - *Waldo*
1.0.0 Australian Painted Turtle (_Emydura subglobosa subglobosa_) - *Flash* (because of his bright colors)

*Lizards*

1.1.0 Nosy Faly Panther Chameleons (_Furcifer pardalis_) - *Spike* and *Buffy* 
1.0.0 Red Silkback Bearded Dragon (_Pogona vitticeps_) - *Merlin* (because dragons are magical)
1.1.0 Rankins Dragons (_Pogona henrylawsonii_) - *Henry* and *Lawson* (should be obvious)
1.0.0 Painted Dragon (_Laudakia stellio barchydactyla_) - *Sapphire* (because he has little blue "jewels" in his markings
0.0.1 Blizzard Leopard Gecko (_Eublepharis macularius_) - *Shadow* (because he is dark as a shadow)

*Mammals*

1.0.0 African Pigmy Hedgehog (_Atelerix albiventris_) - *Snuffles (Pokey) Grayson III*
0.1.0 Calcio Shorthair Cat (_Felis catus_) - *Patches* (for her coloration)


----------



## sharky (Jan 26, 2013)

You really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really REALLY like turtles


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

How were you bothered to write really that many times!? :shock:

- - - Updated - - -

But I'll agree he likes turtles.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> How were you bothered to write really that many times!? :shock:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But I'll agree he likes turtles.



Copy and paste paste paste paste
paste paste etc lol 
Cathy


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Yes a bit like children ,they never listen and certainly never come when called but in this day and age we must label everything
> SO WHY NOT !!!!!




I disagree. All my lizards know their names. I say their name and they look at me and come running when I call them. Especially the bearded dragons and the bluetongues.


----------



## gravo123 (Jan 26, 2013)

1 Bredli ...... Name Qetesh


----------



## hulloosenator (Jan 26, 2013)

Mittens is my 12 foot carpets name


----------



## MyMitchie (Jan 26, 2013)

Mitch is my spotted python and Wanda is my jungle carpet


----------



## wastedgriny (Jan 26, 2013)

Central beardies - Jak and Dexter


----------



## eb555 (Jan 27, 2013)

Female Diamond - Lola


----------



## Taylor125_2 (Jan 28, 2013)

MD - Fluffy
2 Gippsland Water Dragons - Puff and Spyro


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Copy and paste paste paste paste
> paste paste etc lol
> Cathy



Oh der. My stupidity amazes me sometimes.

- - - Updated - - -

At the moment my MD is nameless. :?


----------



## sharky (Jan 28, 2013)

That's a terrible name :lol:


----------



## ethapYtHn (Feb 2, 2013)

Jungle -- London


----------



## Reptiles101 (Feb 2, 2013)

1 Eastern Blue tongue (female) - Jinxy
2 Marbled Geckos (female & Male) - Lola & Slinky 
Not a reptile but my cat (female) - Misty


----------



## Little_monkeys (Feb 2, 2013)

MY SWCP's 
Oliver (Ollie)
Cleo
&
Rusty


----------



## Levold (Feb 2, 2013)

Changed my bhp girl from bertha to Aretha, as she is a big black headed dramatic diva. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 2, 2013)

My bluey was named Red.

Water python: Franklin. 
Bredli python: Thrash. 
Jungle python: Kaa

Rough scaled python: Flynn. Machinehead inspired!
Jungle python: Maze. 
Coastal: East. 
Albino Darwin's: Romeo and Juliette. Awww!

My cats names are: Benedict, Nikita and Jezebel. 

And our dogs name is Sooki. True blood inspired.


----------



## shell477 (Feb 2, 2013)

akarsha said:


> And our dogs name is Sooki. True blood inspired.



If it is True Blood inspired, then you definitely have my seal of approval 
However,...
Jessica is way hotter....


----------



## sharky (Feb 2, 2013)

My Dog's named after a cricket player


----------



## Dale_macabre (Feb 2, 2013)

My Stimmi is called Charlie and my jungle is called Ayjah(pronounced Asia)


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 3, 2013)

shell477 said:


> If it is True Blood inspired, then you definitely have my seal of approval
> However,...
> Jessica is way hotter....



She is. And way less annoying! But sooki suits our dog too a tee!


----------



## cwtiger (Feb 3, 2013)

Pair of Bredli= Ren and Stimpy
Pair of Childreni= Bonnie and Clyde
Pair Albino Darwin= Ivory and Phonix(spelling)
Childreni= Elmo, elly, alvin, blonde, grub
Wheatbelt stimpson =Tiger and Lilly
Stimpson=Simon
Darwin=Theodore
Redeye tree frogs are= bimbo, siam, themba four year old named them but they are all boys
Green tree= Simon, Alvin and Theodore
White Lip tree frogs =Wilson and Koko
Baby Green Tree which there are 7 only two have names still trying to think of others that suit them but we have= tiny and piglet
Bleating tree frog =Shrimp


----------



## KristianG (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a children's python named Salazar, I know it's a bit nerdy but I like it.

- - - Updated - - -

I have an adult children's python named Salazar, yeah I know it's a bit nerdy but I like it

- - - Updated - - -

Children's python named Salazar


----------



## Armo6 (Feb 5, 2013)

Spotty - Mischa


----------



## Zipidee (Feb 5, 2013)

Our Alice Springs Stimmy - Wiru. 

Plus a few wild herps we've come to know in our yard: 

A big old Diamond with a busted tail - Stubby
A younger Diamond with a lot of yellow - Christmas Decoration (first saw it on Christmas Eve)
An Eastern Water Skink - Happy (my wife named that one).


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

Named my gammons 'Snuffles' - softened the blow for my then partner who was terrified of snakes.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 5, 2013)

Bhp-tigger
Olive-Pandora
Gtp hatchy-skittles 
Gtp yearling- squirt


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 5, 2013)

shell477 said:


> If it is True Blood inspired, then you definitely have my seal of approval
> However,...
> Jessica is way hotter....



I love laffette how ever u spell his name lol!!

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacorin (Feb 7, 2013)

woma - wommy
stimson - kalindi


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Mar 11, 2013)

2 sahd-eldvind,jubb jubb
2 pygmy beardys-ponyo,pinyo
3 easternxgippsland water dragons-alien,jewby,tyrant
1 flinders scorp-bombshell
1 black goldfish-blackie


----------



## LaDeDah (Mar 12, 2013)

1 stimsons: Homer...


----------



## markannab (Mar 12, 2013)

Coastal carpet: Mrs Roper
Spotted: Irving


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Mar 12, 2013)

I have Mrs Mangle and her boyfriend The Kraken.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 12, 2013)

Beardie- Neltharion


----------



## PistolPython (Mar 12, 2013)

I named my GTP-Midori


----------



## Col-the-Trucker (Mar 12, 2013)

columbia, one very small but beautiful stimson"s (some rocky horror picture show)


----------



## andy1990 (Mar 12, 2013)

My 4 Turtles - Bert, Ernie, Sushi and Roll


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 13, 2013)

2 green tree frogs - Picalo and Lola 
Bearded dragon - Rex 
Ridge tail monitor - hunter or harper ? (To be confirmed) 
many more wanted friends to name


----------



## Ash1990 (Mar 13, 2013)

Water python: Thor (had just watched the Avengers)
Childreni: Loki (had just watched the Avengers)
Coastal carpet: Amber (named after that crazy chick that was on House for awhile)
Spotted pythons: Akeeva and Slinky
knob- tailed gecko: Holland (from Gekko state - partners input in the naming game) 

2 horses: Smokey (came with the name) and Bailey (her name was Buttercup, but we decided that sounded to much like a cow, so changed it to Bailey)
2 dogs: Lily and Clutch (came with the name and wouldn't come to any other name)
Indian Ring Neck parrot: Jamie (bf named him/her, no idea where that name came from)
Guinea Pigs: Bumble, Cream puff, Kaz, Tommy, Boots, Choco, Cory, Fudge, Sugar, Spice, Charlotte, Kiki, Pinkie, Mocca, Abby, Itty Bitty, Miss Moo, Pumpkin, Molly, Hamleigh Sally Lightfoot
Rat: Jet
Mice: to many to name

And one long suffering bf

I think that's everyone.....


----------



## snakefreak16 (Mar 13, 2013)

male woma,- mars 
female woma,- bella
albino darwin male,- romeo
100% het darwin female,- juliet
male jungles,- champion,rambo
mac,- charlote


----------

